# من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!



## asula (4 يناير 2008)

عرف الليمون منذ القدم واستخدم في الطب والصناعة، وأطلق على شجرة الليمون
( ملكةالفواكه)
وسمي حامض الليمون في الطب باسم (الحامض الطبي ).
توجد في الليمون أملاح معدنية ومواد حيوية مثل الكالسيوم والحديد والفسفور والمنجنيز والنحاس وفيتامينات (ب1، ب2، ب3، أ، ج، ب ب) 
التي تلعب دورا مهما في التوازن العصبي والتغذية .​ 
واليكم بعض من فوائده واستعمالاته...​ 


الليمون منقى للدم وشرب الليمون الطازج يساعد الجسم على التخلص من سمومه ..​ 
ثمرة الليمون فعالة في محاربة الأمراض المرتبطة بالعدوى، يقوي جهاز المناعة بجسم الإنسان .​ 
شرب عصير الليمون مفيد لمرضى القلب لأنه غنى بالبوتاسيوم ..​ 
الليمون أحد المهدئات الطبيعية التي يمكن وضعها على الجروح بالإضافة إلى أنه يوقف النزيف .​ 
ومع نزلات البرد الشائعة والأنفلونزا يُشرب عصيره الطازج حيث يخفف من الأعراض​ 
وكذلك يوقف نشاط أي عدوى أخرى من الممكن أن تظهر كتطورات للأنفلونزا وذلك لخواصه المضادة للبكتيريا والفيروسات.​ 
يوضع عصير الليمون على لدغة النحل أو الدبور لتخفيف الآلام. ​ 
بمجرد أن تشم رائحته ترتفع معنوياتك وينشرح صدرك، كما يؤكد ذلك خبراء العلاج بروائح النباتات العطرية .. ​ 
هناك اعتقاد سائد بأن التناول المنتظم لليمون الطازج يكون مفيداً في علاج حالات الحصوات الكلوية .​ 
شراب الليمون يساعد على التخلص من الحشرات، فهو مبيد حشري طبيعي يطرد البعوض والذباب .​ 
شرب مزيج من عصير الليمون وزيت الزيتون يساعد في تفتيت الحصوات المرارية. ​ 


فوائد الليمون لا تتوقف عند أكله أو شرب عصيره، فحتى لليمونة المعصورة استعمالاتها!​ 
فرك الوجه لتخلصه من الدهون والغبار .​ 
يمسح فيها تحت الابطين لازالة رائحة العرق مع جلسرين ..​ 
تفرك فيها الأماكن الداكنه في الجسم كالأكواع و الركب . ​ 
تفرك فيها فروة الشعر للتخلص من الدهون.​ 
تفرك بها الأسنان فهو مبيض لها .​ 
تفرك بها اليدين لازالة روائح البصل الثوم والكلور .​ 
تنظيف و تلميع عيون البوتجاز.​ 
ازالة رائحة الزفرمن السمك و الدجاج . ​ 
تفرك بها القدور للتخلص من الزيوت. ​ 
تفرك بها بعض البقع الصعبة من الملابس و غيرها .​ 
و أخيرا هل سترمون بعد اليوم الليمونةالمعصورة؟؟؟ ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!*

ياااااااااااااااة كل دى فوائد اللمون​ 
ميرسى كتييييييييييييير​


----------



## asula (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ياااااااااااااااة كل دى فوائد اللمون​
> ميرسى كتييييييييييييير​




اي عرفتي هسة فوائد الليمون

ولو انا ما احبو 

مشكورة حبيبتي فراشة على المرور والرب ينور حياتكي​


----------



## بنت الفادى (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!*

واوووووووو
انا بحب الليمون
بس كدة هحبه اكتر واكتر
ميرسى على الموضوع المهم دا​


----------



## losivertheprince (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!*

*سلام المسيح
انا بحب الليمون ولو مبحبش الليمون دلوقتي هحبه 
وعلي رأي المثل : لو لم اكن ليمونيآ لوددت ان اكون عصيريآ ... وعجبي*​


----------



## asula (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!*



بنت الفادى قال:


> واوووووووو
> انا بحب الليمون
> بس كدة هحبه اكتر واكتر
> ميرسى على الموضوع المهم دا​





هنيئا للمونة الي بتحبيهة:closedeye 

مشكورة حبيبتي على المرور

وعلى كلماتك الحلوة 

والرب ينور حياتك ​


----------



## asula (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> انا بحب الليمون ولو مبحبش الليمون دلوقتي هحبه
> وعلي رأي المثل : لو لم اكن ليمونيآ لوددت ان اكون عصيريآ ... وعجبي*​




ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا زم تحب اللمونة لان اللمونة فيها فوائد

مشكور على الموضوع لكن انا مش سامعة المثل ده 

الرب ينور حياتك​


----------



## assyrian girl (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!*

*hehhehehehehheheheheheh
I love it but its not good for teeth 
thx alot for ur nice topic
God bless you​*


----------



## asula (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!*



assyrian girl قال:


> *hehhehehehehheheheheheh
> I love it but its not good for teeth
> thx alot for ur nice topic
> God bless you​*




مشكورة حبيبتي على المرور والرب ينور حياتكي​


----------



## علي مزيكا (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!*

مشكووووور على الموضوع ودمتم سالمين بنعمه الرب يسوع


----------



## Ramzi (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!*

وبمناسبة تتويج الليمونه ملكة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!*

وااااااااااااااااااااااااو

صورة اللمونة حلوووووووووة


----------



## Ramzi (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!*

ايام ما كانت الملكة مع امها  ...







وام الملكة تحمي ابنتها






لما كان بعدها الملكة مو مستوية 







ايام انقسام الملكة 







اثناء عصر الملكة






بعدما عصرت الملكه







مفعول الملكة على الشعوب 








ملكة تقليد .. اي كلام




واخيرا 
الملكة الليمونة وهي متنكرة





​


----------



## Ramzi (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!*

واحلى شكرا يا اسولا على هالموضوع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوين الصور و تعليقاتهم


----------



## Ramzi (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوين الصور و تعليقاتهم


 

هلا عمي :99:


----------



## Meriamty (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!*

شكرا ليكى يا عسوله على الكل المعلومات دى عن الليمون 


ربنا يباركك


----------



## asula (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!*



علي مزيكا قال:


> مشكووووور على الموضوع ودمتم سالمين بنعمه الرب يسوع



شكرا شكرا شكرا على الشكر  :t30:
وشكرا على المرور
والرب ينور يحاتك


----------



## asula (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!*



Ramzi قال:


> وبمناسبة تتويج الليمونه ملكة





ههههههههههههههههه شكرا شكرا 
يا جمالها اليمونة 
شكلها كثير حلو 
امممممممممم شكلها و طعمها اممممممممممم
شكرا رمزي شكرا كثير ​


----------



## asula (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> وااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> صورة اللمونة حلوووووووووة




ههههههههههه نفس الشعور 
شكرا​


----------



## asula (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!*



Ramzi قال:


> ايام ما كانت الملكة مع امها  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





هههههههههههههه حلو كثير هالقصة 

شكرا رمزي تعبت نفسك كثير

شكرا شكرا شكرا :t31:

والرب ينور حياتك​


----------



## asula (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!*



Ramzi قال:


> واحلى شكرا يا اسولا على هالموضوع




شكرا شكرا كثير خجلتني من كرمك الحلو :08:

شنو اخبارك اشو مختفي 

مشتاقين ليك

الرب ينور حياتك​


----------



## asula (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هي ملكة الفواكه  ؟؟؟ تعالو شوفوا!!!*



Meriamty قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا عسوله على الكل المعلومات دى عن الليمون
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك





شكرا كثير على المرور
واهم شي ان الموضوع عجبك
والرب ينور حياتك​


----------

